# MV Clarkforth 1964-65



## acr (Mar 9, 2009)

My name is Sandy Russell and I'm trying to find an old shipmate who sailed with me on the Clarkforth. This was my first ship where I was the galley boy. I am trying to locate an assisstant steward from BOOTLE MERSEYSIDE. His first name is BENNIE/BENNY but sadly I can't remember his surname! I was 17 at the time and Benny was 19. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. 

I'll keep checking this site and my email:
(Please use the Private Message system for initial contact - MS)
Many thanks.
ACR


----------

